# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Bengçi arslan ve ubangu arslan

## anau

*BENGÇİ ARSLAN VE UBANGU ARSLAN*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Türk tarihine ve kültürüne baktığımızda, Türk devletinin yükselmesinde ve gelişmesinde zaman zaman birtakım liderlerin ön plana çıktıklarını görürüz. Bu durum bütün Türk tarihi için geçerlidir. Bazen millete ve devlete öncülük edenler şahıslar olduğu gibi, bazen de aileler bu işi üstlenir: Yaglakarlar, Yagmalar, Çigiller, Kınıklar, Kayılar vs. gibi. İslam öncesi Türk tarihinin kaynaklarında ise devlet kurucusu iki aile ile karşılaşıyoruz. Bunlardan birisi Börülüler (A-shih-na), diğeri de Arslanlardır (A-shih-te).
Bugüne kadar Çince belgelerde isimlerini A-shih-te şeklinde gördüğümüz Türk ailesi üzerinde pek durulmamışsa da, A-shih-naların kimliği hususunda üç aşağı, beş yukarı birtakım tahminler yapıldığını biliyoruz. Biz Türklerde, iki hayvanın kültürümüzde mühim bir yeri vardır. Bunlardan birisi kurt (börü), diğeri de arslandır ki (veya bars= tonga), Aşinanın kurt ile alakasını aşağı-yukarı herkes kabul etmektedir. Arslan da büyük bir ihtimalle A-shih-te (Aşite) ailesinin sembolü olabilir. Bu Türklerin kültür hayatı için gayet normaldir. Çünkü Türk boylarına ad verme gelenekleri arasında hayvan isimlerine de rastlamaktayız.
Bunun yanı sıra Türkistan, Hazarın batısı ve Avrupadaki Türklere ait arkeolojik malzemelerle, İslam kaynaklarını da incelediğimizde, özellikle Batı Türklerinin sembolünün arslan olduğu görülecektir. Ayrıca belgeleri incelediğimizde, devamlı Börülülerin (Aşinalar) yanında bulunan ve onlara yardımcı olan bu ailenin, Börülülerin (Aşinalar) akrabası olduğu çok kuvvetli bir ihtimaldir. Moğol tarihinde de buna benzer bir şekilde Dürliginler ve Nirunları görüyoruz. Bizim kanaatimize göre, başbakanlar Uygur kağanı Tonga Baga Tarkan (779-789) zamanına kadar, hep Arslanlar (A-shih-te) ailesinden gelmiştir. Bilindiği gibi, Tunyukuk da bu aileye mensuptur ve onun nesillerinin Uygur çağının sonlarına kadar Türk devletinde hep yüksek mevkileri işgal ettikleri söylenmiştir. Bu yüzden Kök Türkler devrinde, A-shih-na Ni-shu-fuya (İni Çor Börü) destek veren A-shih-te (Arslan) ileri gelenleri, Kutlugun yanında da Tunyukuk (Tonıkök/ veya Tonga-yukuk?) vasıtasıyla görülmektedir. Malum olduğu üzere Tunyukukun adı Çin kaynaklarında A-shih-te Yüan-chen şeklinde geçer. Dolayısıyla bu önemli ailenin üzerinde araştırmacıların ciddi incelemelerde bulunmaları şarttır.
Bu şekilde kısa bir açıklama yaptıktan sonra, Kök Türk Kağanlığı dönemi olayları sırasında mühim vazifelerde bulunan, daha doğrusu Kök Türk Kağanlığının yeniden yükselişi ve toparlanışında adları sıkça geçen iki Aşite beyinin faaliyetlerinden bahsetmek istiyoruz.
Kök Türk Kağanlığı 7. yüzyılın ortalarında, doğusundan batısına kuzeyinden güneyine kadar büyük bir kargaşa içine düşmüştü. Devlet içeriden ve dışarıdan ihanetlere maruz kalıyor, halk perişan bir halde yaşıyordu. Elbette ki, bu asil millet sahipsiz değildi. Her şeyden önce Tanrı onu gözetiyor ve kolluyordu. Aklını başına alması için birtakım belaları üzerine musallat ettiyse de, kitabelerin ifadesine göre yine onu yükseltecek olan Tanrının iradesiydi. İşte bu aşamada devletleri ve milletleri için gözlerini hiçbir şeyden esirgemeyen delilerin ortaya çıktığını görüyoruz. Bir milletin hayatında nekadar çok şanlı deli varsa, o millet o kadar büyüktür. Bengçi Arslan (A-shih-te Feng-chih) ve Ubangu Arslan (A-shih-te Wen-fu) da bizim tarihimizin şanlı delilerindendir.
Sene 671, artık Kök Türk aksakalları arasına girmiş olan Tugçu Börü (Aşina Tu-chi) halkı etrafına toplamaya başlamış ve 676da kendini kağan ilan etmişti. Bilhassa batıdaki On Ok Türkleri ondan çok şey umuyorlardı. Ancak daha güçlenmeden bazı Tibetli komutanlarla beraber, Çin kasabalarına saldırması üzerine, bir Çin ordusu hazırlandı ve ona karşı yola çıkarıldı. Gelen askerlerin Türk topraklarından geçip, batıya İrana yürüdüklerini sanıyordu. Güya Sasani tahtında hak iddiasında bulunan birini hükümdar yapmak için oradaydılar. Bütün yakınlarıyla beraber Çinli generale ziyarette bulunurken yakalandı. Kabile beylerine de Tugçu Börüden (Aşina Tu-chi) gönderilen haber oklarıyla ulaşılarak, onlar da tutuklandı. Türk beyleri bu suretle, 679da tuzağa düşürülünce, esir olarak Çine gitmek zorunda kaldılar. Tugçu Börü (Aşina Tu-chi) çok ihtiyatsız davranmıştı. Üzerine sevk olunan Çin ordusunun gerçek maksadını kavrayamamıştı. Neticede Türk kabilelerinin birçoğu batıya doğru göçtüler.
Ama doğudaki Türk beyleri de boş durmuyorlardı. Ardı-arkası kesilmez bir şekilde, Çin ülkesi karşısındaki eski üstünlüklerini sağlamaya çalışıyorlardı. Nihayet 679da Bengçi Arslan (A-shih-te Feng-chih) ve Ubangu Arslan (A-shih-te Wen-fu) adlı iki lider, halkı ile beraber Çine kafa tuttular. Börülü (Aşina) soyundan ve Çin kaynaklarında adı A-shih-na Ni-shu-fu (İni Çor Börü) şeklinde yazılan Kök Türk beyini kağan seçtiler. Diğer Kök Türk ileri gelenleri de (ki Çince belgelerde yirmi dört boyun beylerinden söz ediliyor) bu ayaklanmayı destekledi. Böylece baş kaldıranların sayısı yüz bine kadar çıktı. Ancak felaketler Türklerin peşini bir türlü bırakmıyordu. İllig Kağan döneminden beri, Türk topraklarında yaşanan kıtlığın sonu gelmedi. Yine de bu hareketi bastırmak için yola çıkan 300 bin kişilik Çin ordusu, Türkler tarafından bozguna uğratıldı. Hatta başarısız olan askerlerinin komutanı sürgüne yollandı. On binden fazla Çinli asker ortadan kaldırıldı. Bu arada Kök Türkler, Kıtanlarla da anlaştılar.
Sonradan ayaklanmanın liderlerinden Bengçi Arslanın (A-shih-te Feng-chih)esarete düşmesi ve Kök Türkler arasında çıkan bir kargaşa sırasında İni Çor Börünün (A-shih-na Ni-shu-fu) öldürülmesi isyanı durduramadı. Bu kez İllig Kağanın yeğenlerinden biri olduğu sanılan, Bug Börü (Aşina Fu-nien) unvanlı kişi kendini kağan ilan etti ve Ubangu Arslan (A-shih-te Wen-fu) ile birleşerek Çine saldırdı. Türkler büyük bir Çin ordusunu yendiler. Nihayet Çin geleneksel politikasını uygulayarak ikisinin arasını açmayı başardı. Bundan dolayı zayıfladılar ve Çin askerleri tarafından yakalandılar (681). Aslında Çin imparatoru, isyancılar teslim olduğu takdirde, öldürülmeyecekler diye söz verdiği halde, bu vaadini tutmadı. Bug Börü (Aşina Fu-nien) ve Ubangu Arslan (A-shih-te Wen-fu) başta olmak üzere 54 Türk beyinin kafaları Çin başkentinde, pazar yerinde kesildi. Onlar karşılarında bir devlet var sanıyorlardı ve ona güvenmişlerdi, ama netice umdukları gibi olmadı. Fakat bu alçaklık Türkleri daha da kinlendirdi.
İni Çor Börü (Aşina Ni-shu-fu) ve Bug Börünün (Aşina Fu-nien) ölümleriyle neticelenen hareketler kitabelerde: Türk milleti şöyle demiş: Devlet sahibi idim, devletim şimdi hani? Kimin devleti için kazanıyorum. Kağanlı millet idim, kağanım hani? Hangi kağanın işini-gücünü çeviriyorum, dedikten sonra Çin imparatoruna düşman oldu. Ancak bundan sonra kendilerini düzene sokamadıklarından yine teslim oldular, diye anlatılmaktadır.
Elbette ki hiçbir menfi durum Börülülerin yeniden iktidara sahip olma azmini kıramadı. Pek çok sonuçsuz girişimden sonra yeni teşebbüslerde bulunuldu. Elimizdeki kaynak kitabelerden anlaşıldığına göre, bunlardan birisi de İl-teriş, kardeşi Kapgan ve Tunyukukun o meşhur hareketleridir.
Saadettin GÖMEÇ
İki Aşite Beyi, Orkun, Sayı 65, İstanbul 2003

----------

